# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Νέα αναπαραγωγή...

## despoiki

Παιδιά, βλέπω τα πουλάκια μου ότι θέλουν να ζευγαρώσουν..Τους έβαλα φωλιά κ άρχισαν αμέσως να τη φτιάχνουν!Θέλω να τα αφήσω, αλλά επειδή όπως σας έχω πει έπαιρναν φάρμακα πριν 2 εβδομάδες περίπου, δεν ξέρω αν κάνει..Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος??Μην τα αφήσω και μετά έχουμε πρόβλημα με τους νεοσσούς.. :Confused0013:

----------


## Efthimis98

Είχαν κάποιο πρόβλημα τα ίδια ή εκείνο που έδωσες προληπτικά γιατί ήταν άρρωστο εκείνο που απεβίωσε; 
Μιλάμε για το ζευγαράκι το λευκό πάντα έτσι;

Με το καλό !!!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Αα, και επίσης, διατροφική προετοιμασία έκανες, αν και δεν είναι τόσο πρόβλημα στα ζεμπράκια ... αλλά καλό είναι να υπάρχει για ευνόητους λόγους!  :winky:

----------


## despoiki

Μιλάω για τον λευκό αρσενικό και την παλιά μου θηλυκιά..Όπως είχα πει δεν ήθελα να βάλω τα λευκά μαζί επειδή τα πήρα από το ίδιο μαγαζί και φοβάμαι μην έχω θέματα αιμομιξίας! Το λευκό θηλυκό το κρατάω για κάποιο από τα μικρά μου, που μεγαλώνουν κ σιγά σιγά ψάχνουν μία γυναικεία παρέα :winky:  Ούτως 'η άλλως δεν ήταν και πολύ θερμά μεταξύ τους(τα 2 άσπρα). Η μόνη παρατυπία που έκανα είναι ότι κράτησα καραντίνα 30 μέρες αντί για 40..επειδή είδα πως τα πουλάκια είναι καλά! Τους έχω συνέχεια σουπιοκόκκαλο, τους έβαζα αυγουλάκι, λίγα λαχανικά και βιταμίνες! Αυτό που εννοούσα για το φάρμακο είναι αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην έχει αποβληθεί από τον οργανισμό τους.. :Happy:  Επίσης, ΑΝ λέω ΑΝ έχουν κοκκίδια τα οποία όμως δεν φαίνονται κλινικά, πόσο μπορεί να επηρεαστεί η υγεία τους από την γέννα και να επηρεαστούν κ τα μικρά??

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν πιστεύω να έχουν πρόβλημα όσον αφορά τα φάρμακα. 
Τα κοκκίδια να αυξηθούν , αν και δεν ξέρω να σου πω με ακρίβεια, γίνεται μόνο όταν αγχωθούν οι γονείς πολύ ( κάτι σπάνια σε ένα τόσο ήρεμο είδος όπως τα ζεβράκια) ή έχουν κουραστεί και εξασθενήσεις πολύ. Μην ανησυχείς αν δεν έχουν εκδηλώσει μέσα στις 30 - 40 μέρες κάποια ασθένεια! 

Κάποια φωτό των πουλιών κοντινή και καθαρή θα βοηθούσε να σου πούμε αν είναι υγιή τα πουλιά ή έχουν κάποιο πρόβλημα, αν δεν είσαι σίγουρη.... και έχεις υποψίες για κάτι...

----------


## despoiki

Τα πουλιά μου φαίνονται μια χαρά, πολύ ζωηρά! Αλλά με προβληματίζουν λίγο οι κουτσουλιές..είναι πολύ λεπτές, και υγρές..???? :: 
Ρίξτε μια ματιά αν κ δεν είναι "φρέσκιες"



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## armagedwn

Δέσποινα σίγουρα κάποιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει στα πουλιά αν κρίνω από τις κουτσουλιές που δεν είναι ότι το φυσιολογικότερο. Ίσως να οφείλεται βέβαια και στη χορήγηση του αντιβιοτικού (πρέπει να χορηγήσεις pro/pre-βιοτικά). 
Εδώ σου γράφω ένα link όπου μπορείς (μέχρι κάποιο βαθμό) να καταλάβεις τί στο περίπου μπορεί να σημαίνουν. *************
Μετά ωστόσο από μακροχρόνια χορήγηση φαρμάκων δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο να τα βάλεις να αναπαραχθούν όχι τόσο για προβλήματα που μπορεί να παρουσιάσουν οι νεοσσοί όσο για το ότι θα εξαντληθούν τα πουλιά.
Δώσε (με μέτρο) λαχανικά και φρούτα για να επανέλθει η χλωρίδα του εντέρου τους μετά από αντιβίωση αν και το καλύτερο είναι η χρήση pro/pre-βιοτικών.

----------


## jk21

Δεσποινα τι φαρμακα εδωσες ,για ποιο λογο και σε τι δοσολογια; απο ποιον συστηθηκανε ; 

Οι κουτσουλιες πραγματι δεν ειναι οκ .Δεν ειναι διαρροια αλλα τα υγρα ειναι χαλια (αυτα με ανησυχουν κυριως ) και το πολυ λεπτο σχημα δεν ειναι συνηθες  .Δωσε μονο σπορους και νερο και να ξαναδουμε ξανα τις κουτσουλιες .Κανε ελεγχο και στην κοιλια τους ,για τυχον ερεθισμο και αν μπορεις με παραμερισμενα πουπουλα βγαλε φωτο 

πες μας αν τα πουλια ειναι κινητικα 

δες και το αρθρο εδω ,οπου εχουμε φωτο με κουτσουλιες προβληματικες και τι μπορει να κρυβουν 

*Ασθένειες των πουλιών συντροφιάς: συνοπτικός οδηγός συμπτωμάτων ( pet bird diseases )*ευχομαι να εχουν σχεση με τη διατροφη οι κουτσουλιες και να μην χρειαστει να μεταφερουμε το θεμα στις ασθενειες 




* Γιωργο αφαιρεσα το συνδεσμο γιατι η ιστοσελιδα ειναι e shop

----------


## armagedwn

> Δεσποινα τι φαρμακα εδωσες ,για ποιο λογο και σε τι δοσολογια; απο ποιον συστηθηκανε ; 
> 
> Οι κουτσουλιες πραγματι δεν ειναι οκ .Δεν ειναι διαρροια αλλα τα υγρα ειναι χαλια (αυτα με ανησυχουν κυριως ) και το πολυ λεπτο σχημα δεν ειναι συνηθες  .Δωσε μονο σπορους και νερο και να ξαναδουμε ξανα τις κουτσουλιες .Κανε ελεγχο και στην κοιλια τους ,για τυχον ερεθισμο και αν μπορεις με παραμερισμενα πουπουλα βγαλε φωτο 
> 
> πες μας αν τα πουλια ειναι κινητικα 
> 
> δες και το αρθρο εδω ,οπου εχουμε φωτο με κουτσουλιες προβληματικες και τι μπορει να κρυβουν 
> 
> *Ασθένειες των πουλιών συντροφιάς: συνοπτικός οδηγός συμπτωμάτων ( pet bird diseases )*
> ...


A, ok! Καλά έκανες!

----------


## despoiki

Λοιπόν, τους έδινα chevikok και μετά pterophene! Έκαναν την αγωγή προληπτικά γιατί πριν κανά μήνα ψώφησε ένα από τα πουλιά μου!Βέβαια με το που το είχα καταλάβει το είχα χωρίσει από τα υπόλοιπα! Το είχα πάει στην κτηνιατρική σχολή κ εκεί η καθηγήτρια μετά από κοπρανολογική εξέταση μου είπε ότι το πουλί είχε κοκκίδια!Οπότε μου συνέστησε να δώσω προληπτικά και στα υπόλοιπα πουλιά σε περίπτωση που είχαν κολλήσει!Τα πουλιά γενικά είναι πολύ ζωηρά..Τα παρακολουθώ: τρώνε, πίνουνε, κελαηδάνε, κ γενικά πετάνε συνέχεια..Δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι περίεργο όπως φούσκωμα, ύπνο κ αδιαθεσία όπως είχε το πουλάκι που "έφυγε"!

----------


## jk21

Δεσποινα περιμενουμε λοιπον τις φωτο ,με διατροφη αποκλειστικα με μιγμα σπορων (αφαιρεσε τυχον μπισκοτακια ) και αν μπορεις σε λευκο απορροφητικο χαρτι κουζινας και οχι σε Α4

----------


## despoiki

Τελικά τα πουλιά έκαναν σήμερα ένα αυγό...Τι να κάνω τώρα? Αν έχουν κάτι είναι καλύτερο να μην συνεχίσουν την αναπαραγωγή?
Θα σας βάλω φωτογραφίες από τις κουτσουλιές τους να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας.. :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

τα αρρωστα πουλια δεν προχωρανε σε αναπαραγωγη εφοσον δεν εχουν δυναμεις να γεννησουν, κλωσσησουν και μεγαλωσουν νεοσσους. οποτε νομιζω η θηλυκια σου ειναι οκ. τον αρσενικο να προσεχεις.. εκτος βεβαια εαν ειδες βατεματα.. τοτε και ο αρσενικος ειναι υγιεστατος.

----------


## Gardelius

Συμφωνώ με το Νίκο.

Δεν χρειάζεται *να "ρισκάρουμε"* την *ζωή* τους 

_αλλά και των νεοσσών τους._

----------


## despoiki

Ο αρσενικός είναι πολύ "ντούρος", για το θηλυκό φοβόμουν περισσότερο! Τα έχω δει να βατεύονται κανονικά ::  Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω εννοείτε ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα τα πουλάκια είναι καλά, αφού έχουν "ορεξούλες"??

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ναι, ειναι υγιεστατα. αρρωστα πουλια δεν προχωρανε σε αναγαπαρωγες.. αφου δεν εχουν και τις αναλογες δυναμεις.

----------


## despoiki

Νίκο ελπίζω να είναι όπως τα λες :Happy0159:  και να βγάλω κ άλλα μικρούλια!!

----------


## despoiki

Πάντως δεν κάθονται μέσα στη φωλιά..Ελπίζω να μην είναι κακό αυτό, αφου είναι η πρώτη μέρα..

----------


## jk21

οι κουτσουλιες τοτε δεν ηταν οκ .Τα υγρα ηταν χαλια ,αλλα δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε αν αυτο οφειλοταν στην διατροφη τους ή σε προβλημα ,γιατι δεν ειδαμε ποτε φωτο κουτσουλιων με διατροφη αποκλειστικα σπορους και χωρις μπισκοτακια 

πραγματι για τη θηλυκια ειναι θετικοτατο οτι γεννησε αυγο ,οσο αφορα την μη υπαρξη επιθετικης ασθενειας .Ενδοπαρασιτα ομως  που μπορει να υπαρχουν στα πουλια  , σε πολυ χαμηλους ελεγχομενους πληθυσμους ,μπορει να αναζωπυρωθουν με το στρες της γεννας ... 

αν εβλεπα πια καθαρες κουτσουλιες ,δεν θα φοβομουνα ομως για τιποτα

----------


## Gardelius

Δέσποινα δες αυτό 

*Γιατί ο χρόνος δεν είναι μόνο χρήμα...*

και κανε όπως γράφει.

Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες το Νίκο και εμένα...

Με βάση αυτό που σου γράφει και ο

Δημήτρης δεν πρέπει να γίνει κάτι 

 που να θέσει σε κίνδυνο τα πουλιά σου.

----------


## despoiki

Gardelius, ο Νίκος από ό,τι κατάλαβα μου είπε το αντίθετο..! Ωστόσο θα κάνω ό,τι μπορώ από δω και πέρα..πάντως τα πουλιά δεν είναι νωχελικά!Κ επίσης λυπάμαι να τους χαλάσω τη φωλιά.. ::

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

εγω ειπα οτι εφοσον τα πουλια προχωρησαν σε αναπαραγωγη.. και βατευονται συχνα κιολας ειναι υγιεστατα.. για τον λογο που προανεφερα.. (τα αρρωστα πουλια ΔΕΝ προχωρανε σε αναπαραγωγη, οποτε της Δεσποινας ειναι υγιεστατα).

----------


## Gardelius

> εγω ειπα οτι εφοσον τα πουλια προχωρησαν σε αναπαραγωγη.. και βατευονται συχνα κιολας ειναι υγιεστατα.. για τον λογο που προανεφερα.. (τα αρρωστα πουλια ΔΕΝ προχωρανε σε αναπαραγωγη, οποτε της Δεσποινας ειναι υγιεστατα).


*
Νικο με την εικονα αυτη....

διαφωνω οτι ειναι 100% ετοιμο....*




> Τα πουλιά μου φαίνονται μια χαρά, πολύ ζωηρά! Αλλά με προβληματίζουν λίγο οι κουτσουλιές..είναι πολύ λεπτές, και υγρές..????
> Ρίξτε μια ματιά αν κ δεν είναι "φρέσκιες"
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## despoiki

Εννοείται πως ο καθένας κάνει τις επιλογές του, κ όπως είπα λυπάμαι να τους χαλάσω τη φωλιά τώρα..!! Ωστόσο ήθελα να ακούσω και άλλες γνώμες γιατί πιστεύω πως αυτός είναι κ ο λόγος ύπαρξης του forum! Θα βάλω σε λίγο φωτογραφίες, όποιος μπορεί σας παρακαλώ ας με βοηθήσει :Happy:

----------


## jk21

> αν εβλεπα πια καθαρες κουτσουλιες ,δεν θα φοβομουνα ομως για τιποτα


εγω αυτο που εχω να πω ,ειναι αυτο που νομιζω ηταν ξεκαθαρο στο προηγουμενο ποστ και σαν αιτημα ,υπαρχει για κανενα 20ημερο τωρα πια ....

υπαρχουν μικρογανισμοι στα πουλια μας ,που αποτελουν φυσιολογικη πανιδα σε χαμηλους πληθυσμους ,αλλα καποιες συνθηκες τους ανεβαζουν τον πληθυσμο και μπορει να γινουν παθογονοι .Η διαθεση για βατεμα ,δειχνει καλη διαθεση και απο τα δυο και κυριως απο τον αρσενικο .Σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν ζητησα διαλυση φωλιας .Ειπα οτι οι κουτσουλιες που ειχαμε δει τοτε ,αλλα δεν ειχαμε δει ξανα υπο τις συνθηκες που ειχα προτεινει ,ηταν υποπτες ... 

αν αυτο ειναι αλλαγμενο ,προς το καλυτερο ,τοτε δεν εχουμε κατι να φοβομαστε

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ηλια, κι εγω το ιδιο θα ελεγα.. αλλα εφοσον προχωρησαν απο μονα τους χωρις καποιο "σπρωξιμο" απο την Δεσποινα δειχνει 100% οτι εχει υγιη πουλια.

----------


## despoiki

Ορίστε μία "φρέσκια" κουτσουλιά:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## despoiki

Και κάποιες που έκαναν πάνω στο πλακάκι.. :Fighting0016: 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

Δειχνουν οκ !

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη εμενα γιατι δεν μου αρεσει το χρωμα και το σχημα τους ;  εκτος κι αν τα ζεμπρακια εχουν διαφορετικες κουτσουλιες απο των καναρινιων

----------


## despoiki

Για να πω την αλήθεια μπερδεύτηκα λιγάκι.. :Confused0007:  Τα αυγά σήμερα έγιναν 3! Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά.. :Happy0159: 
ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ θέλω το καλύτερο για τα μικρά μου. Δεν μου έχει ξανατύχει κάτι ανάλογο...κάνω ό,τι μπορώ!

----------


## blackmailer

εγώ γιατί απορώ που τέτοια εποχή ζευγάρωσαν και έκαναν αυγά? Δεν είναι αργά? η νύχτα είναι μεγάλη νομίζω πλέον και υπάρχει κίνδυνος για τα μικρά που θα μείνουν ατάιστα για τόσες πολλές ώρες...τη γνώμη μου λέω δεν είμαι ειδικός. Εάν οι πιο γνώστες έχουν άλλη γνώμη ας με διαψεύσουν!

----------


## despoiki

Από όσο ξέρω τα ζεμπράκια ζευγαρώνουν όλο το χρόνο..Τα έχω μέσα στο σπίτι,οπότε δε νομίζω να έχει διαφορά η μέρα σε σχέση με την άνοιξη.Συνήθως τα αφήνω να ηρεμήσουν από τις 9μιση κ το πρωι ξυπνάνε κατα τις 8..Είναι καλές ώρες?Ή πρέπει να προσέξω κάτι?

----------


## jk21

Για την χρονικη περιοδο αναπαραγωγης ,δεν γνωριζω αν στα ζεμπρακια ισχυει οτι στα καναρινια και τα ιθαγενη και δεν εχω γνωμη

Για την κουτσουλια ,αν η διατροφη ειναι εντονα αμυλουχα (και στα ζεμπρακια ειναι ) και τρωνε και αυγο ,ετσι ανοιχτο καφε ειναι αναμενομενο .Δεν ειναι διαρροια ,αλλα λεπτες σκουληκισιες σε σχημα κουτσουλιες .Δεν εχουν περιεργα υγρα και το λευκο στερεο τμημα ειναι υπαρκτο αλλα οχι περισσοτερο απο το στερεο (τοτε θα ηταν προβλημα ) 

αν δωσει χορταρικα και δει τις κουτσουλιες να παραμενουν καφεκιτρινες ,τοτε ισως να ανησυχουσα

----------


## blackmailer

κι εγώ δεν είμαι σίγουρος...υποθέσεις κάνω!!! ακόμα δεν έχω βάλει τα δικά μου σε διαδικασίες τέτοιες οπότε ψάχνω να μάθω.

----------


## Efthimis98

Παρεμπίπτοντος, και το δικό μου ζεμπράκι έχει παρόμοιες κουτσουλιές με της Δέσποινες, αυτό το καφέ-μπεζ χρωματάκι.

----------


## despoiki

Σήμερα δεν έκαναν άλλο αυγό.Σταμάτησαν στα 4... :wink:

----------


## despoiki

Σήμερα γεννήθηκε το πρώτο πουλάκι  :: Είναι τοσοδούλικο....!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολυ ωραια..  :winky: 
Με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα!!!!

----------


## blackmailer

Να σου ζήσει....με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα μικρά σου!!!! περιμένουμε και φώτος μόλις μπορέσεις ε!!!

----------


## despoiki

Σήμερα το πρωί είχαν σκάσει άλλα 2 μικρούλια..Συνολικά 3 !!! 1 αυγό ακόμη..(που ίσως και να έχει σκάσει,δεν τα είδα από το πρωί) ή αύριο!! 
Ελπίζω να μεγαλώσουν κ να πάνε όλα καλά, :Happy0159:  είναι πολύ πολύ μικρούλια ! ! !

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους....   :116:

----------


## Efthimis98

Τέλεια... αυτό θα πει επιτυχία!!!  :Happy: 
Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες όταν μεγαλώσουν και ομορφύνουν λίγο...  ::

----------


## despoiki

Τελικά γεννήθηκε και το 4ο πουλάκι :: 
Οι γονείς τα τάισαν κανονικά ..

Αντε να δούμε.. ::

----------


## blackmailer

Τέλειαααα....Με το καλό να τα δείς να βγαίνουν και απο τη φωλίτσα τους!!!

----------


## despoiki

Η πρώτη μας φωτογραφία:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## blackmailer

Ψυχούλες μικρές!!!! Φτου φτου, αν και δεν ματιάζω. Να σε ρωτήσω Δέσποινα, τι φωλίτσα τους έβαλες? την κλασσική την καλαθωτή?

----------


## despoiki

Ναι είναι η κλασική φωλιά, η μεγάλη κλειστή καλαθωτή !!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτές είναι φωτογραφίες!!!  :Happy: 
Μπράβο Δέσποινα, με το καλό και στο κλαρί!!!!  :winky:

----------


## despoiki

Μεγαλώνουμε :Happy0159:  Κλείσαμε μία εβδομάδα:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Efthimis98

Έχουμε νέα από τα κουκλοτερατάκια;;  :Happy:

----------


## blackmailer

περιμένουμε εννοείται και άλλες φωτός...ειδικά εμείς που δεν έχουμε δει ακόμα γεννα στα δικά μας , μιας και είμαστε μαζί από το καλοκαίρι μόλις!

----------


## despoiki

Ολα μια χαρά Ευθύμη,  :Happy0159: θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω καμια φώτο τώρα να σας τα δείξω...

----------


## despoiki

Μεγαλώσαμε?? Τι λέτε? :: 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Efthimis98

Πωπωπω... έχουν μεγαλώσει και έχουν πλέον γίνει σκέτα -πλέον- κουκλάκια!!!  :Happy: 
Μπράβο!!! Να σου ζήσουν!!!

Με το καλό να τα δεις στο κλαρί να πεταρίζουν!!

----------


## despoiki

Ευχαριστώ, αν και μια "ασχήμια" την έχουν ακόμα... χαχαχα :Scared0012: 
Μου φαίνονται κ λίγο καφέ..περίεργο! Ανυπομονώ να δω τις μεταλλάξεις τους..

----------


## Efthimis98

Θα είναι mixed...  :: 
Αν μου δώσεις δύο φωτό των γονιών, έστω και πιο παλιές ίσως να καταφέρω να σου πω στο περίπου.. αν και δεν έχω πρακτική εμπειρία πάνω στην αναπαραγωγή, και αναγνώριση μεταλλάξεων από τόσο μικρή ηλικία!  :Happy:

----------


## blackmailer

Πω πωωωω είναι τέλεια!!!! θέλω κι εγώ!!! χαχαχα...

----------


## jk21

πια ασχημια; γλυκες ειναι !!!! να τα χαιρεσαι Δεσποινα !

----------


## despoiki

Aυτοί είναι οι γονείς! Fawn το θηλυκό, CFW το αρσενικό!
Οπότε αρχέγονα αρσενικά και CFW θηλυκά πουλάκια, εκτός αν έχουν κάποια άλλη μετάλλαξη που δεν καταλαβαίνω εγώ! :Happy0065: 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Efthimis98

Τα μικρά όπως φαίνεται θα πρέπει να είναι Fawn μετάλλαξης σαν την μαμά τους... παρόλα αυτά όπως φαίνεται τα δύο αυτά πουλιά δεν είναι καθαρά όσον αφορά την μετάλλαξη γιατί αν το θηλυκό ήταν ομοζυγωτικό Fawn (δηλ. και οι δύο γονείς του fawn) και το αρσενικό ομοζυγωτικό (και οι δύο γονείς του CFW) τότε οι πιθανότητες θα ήταν 100% Αρχέγονα. 
Δες αυτές τις πιθανότητες! 

Αν Chestnut Flanked White Ομοζυγωτικό το αρσενικό, και Fawn Ομοζυγωτικό τότε : -μετά το slash (/) είναι split ... δηλ. φορέας!-
100%     Normal/ Chestnut Flanked White  Fawn

Αν Chestnut Flanked White Ετεροζυγωτικό το αρσενικό και Fawn Ετεροζυγωτικό το θηλυκό τότε :
25%     Normal
25%     Normal/Fawn  
25%     Normal/ Chestnut Flanked White  
25%     Normal/ Chestnut Flanked White  Fawn

Ό,τι και να κάνουμε ακόμη και αν είναι ετεροζυγωτικά ή ομοζυγωτικά ή μπερδεμένα παίρνεις αρχέγονα... στις φωτό νομίζω όμως ότι όλα τους είναι Fawn, άρα έχουν και άλλες μεταλλάξεις τα πουλιά!  :winky: 
Ό,τι και να είναι είναι μία χαρά κουκλάκια!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Αααα, επίσης βλέπω ότι έχουν πολύ λίγο νήμα στην φωλιά... είναι οικονόμοι !  ::

----------


## despoiki

Μπερδεύτηκα λιγάκι :Confused0007:  :Confused0007: 
Το Fawn και το CFW δεν είναι φυλοσύνδετα???Οπότε πώς γίνεται το θηλυκό να είναι ετεροζυγωτικό?

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπερδεύτηκα κι εγώ τώρα.... περίμενε να το μελετήσω λίγο μπας και τα ξεκαθαρίσω λιγάκι ....

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

πως ειναι ετσι μωρε, τα μωρακια? σκετες γλυκες! φτου φτου! με το καλο και στο κλαρι Δεσποινα!

----------


## despoiki

Σήμερα τα τα'ί'σαμε με το χέρι, ήταν τέλειο!!! :Party0038: 

Έχω και βίντεο αλλά δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να το ανεβάσω!! :Confused0007: 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Να και οι μπέμπηδες:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Efthimis98

Τέλεια όλα Δέσποινα.... μπράβο!  :Happy: 
Αλήθεια πως τα έκανες να είναι τόσο ήρεμα και να μην φοβούνται στην παρουσία σου... εμένα αν βάλω το χέρι στο κλουβί πετάει σαν τρελό!  :winky:  Μόνο αν του βάζω μπανιέρα δεν πετάει αλλά με κοιτάει... 
Πριν κάποιους μήνες 6-7 ούτε να το δει το νερό, τώρα με το που το δει κατευθείαν μέσα.... μας το έπαιζε και δύσκολος!!!  :winky:

----------


## despoiki

Δεν έκανα τίποτα, απλά είναι πολύ χαδιάρικα :: 
Ειδικά το θηλυκό είναι πολύ ήρεμο, τρώνε και αυγό από το χέρι μου!
Έχω και βίντεο αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να το ανεβάσω...

----------


## lagreco69

> Έχω και βίντεο αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να το ανεβάσω...



Πως ανεβάζουμε βίντεο στο Youtube. 

Ανέβασμα βίντεο απο το ίντερνετ.

----------


## Efthimis98

Για δες...  :winky: 

*Πως ανεβάζουμε βίντεο στο Youtube*


*Ανέβασμα βίντεο απο το ίντερνετ*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Με πρόλαβες Δημητράκη... χαχαχαχα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## despoiki

Να ρωτήσω κάτι άσχετο με τα παραπάνω!!
Λοιπόν, λόγω των γιορτών θα φύγω από Θεσ/νίκη, και όπως καταλαβαίνετε πρέπει να πάρω τα πουλιά μαζί.
Πόσο κακό θα είναι αυτό για τα μικρά??Είναι 2 εβδομάδων, λέτε μετά να μην τα τα'ί'ζουν??

----------


## lagreco69

Δεσποινα ειναι μεγαλο το ρισκο! να μετακινηθει η κλουβα, τωρα με τους νεοσσους. 

Μπορει να στρεσαριστουν οι γονεις, εαν αλλαξεις απλα την θεση στην κλουβα. φανταζεσαι τι θα γινει εαν τους  κανεις και ταξιδι.

----------


## despoiki

Το ξέρω και συμφωνώ απόλυτα..απλά δεν ξέρω τι άλλο μπορώ να κάνω..

----------


## despoiki



----------


## despoiki

Παιδιά καταρχήν Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους!!!
 :112: 
Εχθές γέννησε και το άλλο θηλυκό μου 1αυγό μέσα στην ταίστρα κ έτσι είπα να τους βάλω μια ανοιχτη φωλιά,το έβαλα μέσα,απλώς για να μην τους το πετάξω!
Σήμερα έκανε κ 2ο!Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ο αρσενικός είναι μόνο 6 μηνών.Τι λέτε να κάνω??

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν ξέρω να σου πω την αλήθεια. Αλλά εγώ θα τα άφηνα γιατί συνήθως αν είναι το θηλυκό μικρό έχει πρόβλημα όπως δυστοκία κ.α  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Από εκεί και πέρα το μόνο πρόβλημα που ίσως συναντήσεις στον αρσενικό είναι να μην είναι γόνιμος ακόμη -αν και πιστεύω πως θα είναι- ή γενικότερα ανώριμη συμπεριφορά, όπως να μην ταίζει τα μικρά ή να μην συνεργάζεται σωστά το ζευγάρι, με μόνο την θηλυκή που είναι μεγαλύτερη να αναλαμβάνει τα καθήκοντα της και να τα εκτελεί σωστά.

----------


## despoiki

Σήμερα είχαμε και 4ο αυγό!
Θα γεμίσω ζεμπράκια,δε χωράνε πλέον!
 :Party0028: 
Αν γεννηθούν κ αυτά ετοιμαστείτε να υιοθετήσετε μερικά :winky:

----------


## despoiki

Α όσον αφορά τα άλλα 4 είναι μια χαρά!
Μεγάλωσαν πολύ, γεμίσανε πουπουλάκια!Είναι καφέ κ το 1 έχει λιγο ασπρο προς την ουρίτσα του!
Τελικά τα άφησα στην Θεσ/νίκη σε ένα φίλο μου.Θα μου τα φέρει αύριο.Ήταν το καλύτερο που μπορούσα να κάνω,ελπίζω τώρα που μεγάλωσαν κι άλλο να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα ::  :: .Δεν τρώνε μόνα τους αλλά ζητάνε πολύ επίμονα!
Αύριο που θα έρθουν θα βάλω φωτογραφίες...!!Ο ένας μάλιστα άρχισε να βγαίνει από τη φωλιά κ μετά ξαναμπαίνει μόνος του :Happy0065:

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ευχάριστα νέα Δέσποινα. Μπράβο σου, συνέχισε την καλή δουλειά!  :Happy:

----------


## despoiki

Αφού τα αρσενικό είναι cfw κ το θηλυκό fawn, κ τα μικρά βγήκαν fawn: σημαίνει ότι το αρσενικό είναι CFW/FAWN έτσι?
Άρα για να φαίνεται άσπρο(κ όχι γκρι), σημαίνει πως έχει γίνει "crossing over"?

----------


## Efthimis98

Λογικά κάτι τέτοιο έχει γίνει... τα ζεμπράκια σου έχουν και άλλες μεταλλάξεις στις οποίες είναι φορείς.
Περιμένουμε αγωνιωδώς τις φωτό και των δύο ζευγαριών σου...  :winky: 

Με το καλό να σκάσουν τα αυγουλάκια!!!

----------


## despoiki

Μόλις ήρθανε τα μικρά μου και οι γονείς ήδη τα έχουν ταίσει:
Είναι τέσσερις μικρές μπαλίτσες.. :Love0001: 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## despoiki

Και αυτό είναι το άλλο ζευγάρι με τα 5 (ως τώρα αυγουλάκια),αλλά δεν τους βλέπω και πολύ καλούς γονείς σαν τα άλλα(ίσως να φταίει κ η ανοιχτ'η φωλιά βέβαια):

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφα!!  :Happy: 
Ευτυχώς που τα ταΐζουν!!!
Από ότι μπορώ να δω, τα δύο είναι σίγουρα αρσενικά ενώ τα άλλα δεν μπορώ να τα καταλάβω... !!! Είναι μικρότερα μάλλον!!!  :winky: 

Ποιο είναι το δικό μου;;;;  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Γιατί δεν τους βλέπεις καλούς γονείς;  :Happy:

----------


## despoiki

Ευθύμη πώς κατάλαβες ποιά είναι αρσενικά??Ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να βγεί και κανένα κοριτσάκι,γιατί γέμισα αρσενικά!!
Για τους άλλους,απλά παρατηρώ ότι βγαίνουν συχνά και τα 2 από τη φωλιά...Εγώ θα τα αφήσω και ότι γίνει!!

(Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι για πουλάκι(θηλυκό φαντάζομαι :: ) όταν μεγαλώσουν όλα με το καλό βλέπουμε,γιατί κ εγώ σκεφτόμουν να ανταλλάξω μερικά :Happy: )

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα.... ας πειστεί η μάνα μου και όλα γίνονται... είναι το πρόβλημα!!!  :: 
Το ένα από τα τέσσερα μικρά άρχισε να σχηματίζει ήδη μάγουλα που σημαίνει πως είναι αρσενικό...  :winky: 
Επίσης το 3ο και το 4ο έχουν σχηματίσει ήδη το περιμετρικό κυκλάκι που θα αρχίσει να σχηματίζεται το πορτοκαλί μάγουλο ... !!

Αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το 2ο και το 3ο ( τα δύο μεσαία ) γιατί είναι λογικά μικρότερα, ενώ το πρώτο που είναι 100% αρσ. πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερο!  :Happy: 
Σε λίγες μέρες που θα βγουν από την φωλιά θα αρχίσουν να φαίνονται!!

Όσον αφορά για τους άλλους γονείς, μην ανησυχείς μία χαρά θα τα πάνε...  :winky:  ελπίζω...  :winky:

----------


## despoiki

Ξέρω κ εμένα η μαμά μου όλο φωνάζει...χαχα :Fighting0029: 
Βρήκα το ένα μικρό εξω με τους γονείς:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## despoiki

Σήμερα το πρωί βρήκα τα δύο μεγαλύτερα μικράκια έξω από τη φωλιά!! :Happy0065: 
Και τα 2 είναι αρσενικά, γιατί άρχισε να πορτοκαλίζει λίγο το "μαγουλάκι" τους:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

(ΑΧ κάνω σαν "χαζοπουλομάνα"...το ξέρω :Anim 26:  αλλά με τρελαίνουν αυτά τα μικρούλικα... :: )

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ομορφα και ολα νοικοκυρεμενα!!!! 

Να τα χαιρεσαι!!! Δεσποινα.

----------


## douriakos

Αν δεν εχεις τι να κανεις τα αρσενικα δωσε σε μενα ενα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτά είναι... !!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!
Άντε, αύριο και τα άλλα!  :Happy:

----------


## xrisam

> Σήμερα το πρωί βρήκα τα δύο μεγαλύτερα μικράκια έξω από τη φωλιά!!
> Και τα 2 είναι αρσενικά, γιατί άρχισε να πορτοκαλίζει λίγο το "μαγουλάκι" τους:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> ...


Δέσποινα είναι πανέμορφα, να τα χαίρεσαι. Και εγω στην θέση σου το ίδιο θα πάθενα.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ειναι τοοοοοοοοοοσο γλυκουλια! μου 'ρχεται να βουτηξω στην οθονη, να τα πιασω και να τα φιλησω! απορω πως κρατιεσαι..  :Love0001:

----------


## despoiki

Χαχαχα...σας ευχαριστώ όλους,είναι πραγματικά υπέροχα πουλάκια,είναι πολύ γλυκούτσικα!! :bye:

----------


## Efthimis98

Πώς πάει, όλα καλά με τα μικρά; 
Λογικά θα έχουν βγει από την φωλιά όλα, περιμένουμε νέα με φωτό πάντοτε!!!  :Happy: 

Το άλλο ζευγάρι, σε πόσες μέρες εκκολάπτονται τα αυγά... ;

----------


## despoiki

Μια χαρά είναι τα μικρά..
Βγήκαν όλα από τη φωλιά...
Τα αυγά του άλλου ζευγαριού πρέπει να σκάσουν γύρω στις 10, αλλά μπορεί να είναι άσπορα..θα δούμε!
Ορίστε μερικές φωτο:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## despoiki

Έτσι, όπως τα βλέπω νομίζω ότι τα 2 είναι αρσενικά κ τα 2 θηλυκά...

----------


## Efthimis98

Ομορφαίνουν μέρα με την μέρα!!!  :Happy: 
Εγώ νομίζω ότι είναι είτε 4 αρσενικά, είτε 2 και 3! Είναι λίγο μικρά ακόμη. Σε λίγες μέρες θα ξέρουμε... 
Θα σου εξηγήσω λοιπόν :




Λοιπόν, τα μικρά 3 και 4 είναι σίγουρα αρσ.. Όπως βλέπεις το ζεμπράκι N3 έχει και το μάγουλο και τα πλάγια βαμμένα. Το ζεμπράκι Ν4 έχει τις γραμμές στο στήθος.... 
Τώρα, το ζεμπράκι Ν2 πρέπει να είναι αρσενικό γιατί το μάγουλο άρχισε να πορτοκαλοκαφετίζει, και τα πλάγια επίσης. Δεν ξέρω για το ζεμπράκι Ν1 τι είναι. Πάνω του έχω κυκλωμένο το στήθος που έχει λίγο μαύρο. Εγώ νομίζω αρσ. γιατί αν ήταν θηλυκό δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει καθόλου. Αν μεγαλώσει λίγες μέρες ακόμη, θα ξέρουμε 100% !!! 
Άρα εγώ λέω ότι έχεις 4 όμορφα αρσενικά ζεμπράκια. Δεν ξέρω εσύ που τα βλέπεις live μήπως έχεις άλλη γνώμη και με ξεγελάει η φωτό.  :Happy:

----------


## despoiki

Ευθύμη, σ'αυτή τη φωτογραφία τα 1 κ 3 ειναι σίγουρα αρσενικά γιατί αν τα δεις από κοντά εχουν παρτοκαλι στο μάγουλο!
Αυτές τις γραμμές στο στήθος τις έχουν όλα, αλλά νομίζω πως κ η μαμά τους έχει(ίσως επειδή είναι black breasted)..
XAXAXA, στην προηγούμενη γέννα ήταν 3/3 αρσενικά, ελπίζω να μην έγινε κ αυτή τη φορά το ίδιο!Θέλω κ κανένα κοριτσάκι :: 
Και αυτά τα αρσενικά κάνουν ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ ΦΑΣΑΡΙΑ...!! ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Τότε, αν έχει και μητέρα τους... πάω πάσο. 
Τότε 1,3 αρσ., 4 θηλ. αδιαμφισβήτητα ... και το 2, για δες λίγο, αυτό που έχω κυκλωμένο είναι καφέ με άσπρες βούλες ή απλά καφετί απαλό σαν την μαμά τους;

----------


## despoiki

Τώρα κοιμούνται :cool: ,
μάλλον είναι μικρούλικα ακόμα!Θα δούμε!
Με το που θα βγάλουν χρώμα θα βάλω νέες φώτο να τα καμαρώσουμε ::

----------


## despoiki

Oι γονείς πάλι ζευγαρώνουν,τα είδα πολλές φορές!
Αλλά τα μικρά ακόμα δεν τρώνε μόνα τους κ δεν μπορώ να τα χωρίσω!
Την πάτησα... :: Πάλι αυγά,πάλι μωρά.. :Jumping0044: 
Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που ενδιαφέρεται για ανταλλαγή(ακόμα κ με άλλα είδη παραδείσιων) ας μου στείλει π.μ! :Happy0159:

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλό είναι να ανοίξεις αγγελία για να μην βγαίνουμε Off-topic.  :winky:

----------


## despoiki

Σήμερα ήρθε το 1ο αυγό!!
Απλά σκέφτομαι να τους αλλάξω τη φωλιά,γιατί η προηγούμενη είναι αρκετά λερωμένη!Τα μικρά τα αφήνω μαζί τους!
Από το άλλο ζευγάρι μάλλον δεν θα βγουν πουλάκια!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ευχάριστα νέα. Με το καλό λοιπόν να έρθουν και τα νέα!!!  :Happy: 
Άλλαξε τους φωλιά άμεσα, και βάλε τους μία καινούργια φωλιά, που να είναι καθαρή, στο ίδιο σημείο ακριβώς. 

Στο άλλο ζευγάρι τι γίνεται; 
Μάλλον είναι πρωτάρικο κάποιο από τα δύο... άσε όλο το περιθώριο που έχουν να σκάσουν τα αυγά, μέχρι και το τελευταίο, ή κάνε και καμία ωοσκόπηση αν ξέρεις και είσαι σίγουρη.  :winky: 
Ίσως η δεύτερη γέννα να πάει καλύτερα... !!! Μην αγχώνεσαι για τίποτα, συνέχισε την καλή διατροφή και θα τα πας super!!!

----------


## despoiki

Έχουν 3 αυγά, αλλά από ό,τι βλέπω δεν τα κλωσάνε και πολύ,κ το βράδυ μπαίνουν στη φωλιά τα μεγάλα αδέρφια τους,όχι οι γονείς!
Λέτε να βάλω το χώρισμα στη μέση ? Γενικά, τα μικρά φαίνεται να τρώνε σποράκια κ μόνα τους!Είναι 1 μηνός.. ::  (Απλά καταλαβαίνετε, φοβάμαι και να τα χωρίσω)!

----------


## lagreco69

Εαν τα μικρα τρωνε και πινουν κανονικα μονα τους, βαλε το χωρισμα.

----------


## despoiki



----------


## despoiki

Απλώς ακούω που ζητάνε φα'ί', παρόλο που τρώνε και μόνα τους,ίσως δεν τους φτάνει η ποσότητα!
Επίσης, έχω κ άλλο ζευγαράκι που έχει 3 αυγά(τα κάνανε ακριβώς τις ίδιες μέρες), Θα μπορούσα να βάλω όλα τα αυγά στα άλλα, ή θα το καταλάβει?

----------


## xrisam

Ειναι απίθανα τα μικρά σου! Οσο πάνε ομορφαίνουν και περισσότερο.

----------


## Sophie

Είναι πολύ όμορφα, να σου ζήσουν!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## despoiki

Ούτε σήμερα τα κλωσάνε..!Τα άλλο ζευγάρι έχει 4 μέχρι στιγμής και τα κλωσάει κανονικά!Λέτε να βάλω και αυτά τα 3? ή θα είναι πολλά??

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν έχω παρόμοια εμπειρία, και δεν μπορώ να σου πω κάτι με σιγουριά... 
Αν έχει σταματήσει να γεννά ίσως να προσπαθούσες, αλλά δεν ξέρω... δεν πιστεύω 7 να είναι και τόσα πολλά, τα ζεμπράκια συνήθως μπορούν να αναθρέψουν πολλά μικρά, αλλά σου λέω, δεν γνωρίζω....  :winky:

----------


## despoiki

'Eβαλα το 1..κ το κλωσάνε κανονικά μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα!! Δεν ξέρω ούτε εγώ :: 
Το θέμα είναι ότι το 4ο το έκανε σήμερα,αν δεν κάνει αύριο κ άλλο θα της βάλω κ τα άλλα 2!
Είναι το ζευγαράκι που δεν τα πήγε κ πολύ καλά στην προηγούμενη γέννα(είχε κ άσπορα αυγά,κ δεν τα κλώσαγε πολύ),τώρα τους βλέπω καλύτερους!
Αλήθεια τα αυγά στην αρχή αντέχουν αν δεν τα κλωσάνε για 3 μέρες?(μόνο το βράδυ)

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν πιστεύω να έχουν πάθει τίποτα αν δεν έχουν κλωσηθεί για 3 μέρες... αντέχουν πολύ περισσότερο. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια και δεν μπορεί να σου πει κανείς, αν τα αυγά είναι καλά ή όχι... σε 7 μέρες θα ξέρουμε... !!
Αα, και τα αυγά ένα ένα, όχι και τα 2 μαζί, θα παραξενευτεί...  :winky:

----------


## despoiki

Αυτή τη στιγμή τα κλωσάνε τα μικρά,επειδή έκλεισα το φως κ μπήκαν μέσα στη φωλιά να κοιμήθούν,οπότε το βράδυ είναι οκ! Τη μέρα όμως δεν τα κλωσάει κανείς!Μάλλον οι γονείς κουράστηκαν με τα προηγούμενα :oopseyes:  κ γενικά δεν έχουν όρεξη να ασχοληθούν ξανά!Οπότε θα δω αύριο,εκτός αν αφήσω τα αυγά έτσι όπως είναι κ ό,τι γίνει!!Σίγουρα ζευγάρωσαν πάντως κ μάλιστα πολλές φορές γιατί τα είδα,οπότε πιστεύω πως είναι ένσπορα(γι'αυτό τα λυπάμαι)!!

----------


## despoiki

Τελικά, έβαλα όλα τα αυγά στο άλλο ζευγάρι,γιατί αυτοί δεν τα κλωσούσαν καθόλου,ακόμα κ όταν χώρισα τα μικρά!!
Αυτή τη στιγμή έχουν 8 αυγά(5 δικά της κ 3 θετά),ελπίζω αύριο να μην κάνει κ άλλο,ή κάποια δικά της να είναι πάλι άσπορα,όπως την προηγούμενη φορά...διαφορετικά δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει αν γεννηθούν 8 μωρά σε μια φωλιά!! :Sign0007: 
Τα κλωσάνε κανονικά πάντως,δεν ενοχλήθηκαν καθόλου!!
Υπάρχει κάτι που θα πρέπει να προσέξω αργότερα???Μήπως χρειαστεί να ταίζω εγώ τα μικρά??
Φοβάμαι γιατί αυτό το ζευγάρι είναι μικρό κ είναι η πρώτη γέννα τους!!Κατευθείαν στα βαθιά.. ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Μην αγχώνεσαι έχεις καιρό μέχρι τότε... τώρα φτάνει να μπορέσει να κλωσήσει τα αυγά, αν και επειδή είναι ζευγάρι θα μπορούν άνετα!!!  :Happy: 
Αν βγουν όλα βλέπεις, ίσως να ταΐσεις και εσύ υποστηρικτικά, ή και να κάνει και το άλλο ζευγάρι αυγά, και να μοιράσεις τους νεοσσούς... κάτι θα γίνει... ! Πάντως να μην μπερδέψεις τους νεοσσούς και μετά τους βάζεις να ζευγαρώσουν μεταξύ τους... θα έχεις προβλήματα με αιμομιξία κ.α. !  :winky:

----------


## despoiki

Όχι, ούτως ή αλλως ο μπαμπάς τους είναι αδερφός με τα άλλα,οπότε δεν πρόκειται να τα ζευγαρώσω ποτέ!!
Όλα τα μικρά μου είναι "συγγενείς", γι'αυτό έβαλα αγγελία για ανταλλαγή!

----------


## despoiki

Καινούριες φωτογραφίες των μικρών μου...:

----------


## despoiki



----------


## despoiki

Ακόμα δεν έχουν βγάλει τελείως τα χρώματα,αλλά τελικά νομίζω πως είναι 2 κ 2..

----------


## Efthimis98

Εκπληκτικά όμορφα... !!!  :Happy: 
Τελικά τι γίνεται με τα ζευγαράκια, τι έκανες με τα αυγά;

----------


## despoiki

Όλα τα αυγά τα έχει το 2ο ζευγαράκι!! Έκανα ωοσκόπηση κ είδα πως τα 2 είναι σίγουρα άσπορα!Τα υπόλοιπα τα είδα όσο μπορούσα. Οπότε περισσεύουν 6 αυγά!!
Ακόμα κ αν γεννηθούν όλα πιστεύω πως θα μπορούν να τα μεγαλώσουν,,ε? εσείς τι λέτε?
Α κ πριν 3-4 μέρες η καφέ θηλυκιά έκανε ακόμα ένα αυγό κ σταμάτησε, το οποίο ούτε κ κλωσάει!

----------


## Efthimis98

Άνετα μεγαλώνουν 6 μικρά, εάν είναι όλα ένσπορα!  :Happy:

----------


## despoiki

Αυτό πιστεύω και εγώ.. :Happy0065: 
Οπότε λέω να χωρίσω το άλλο ζευγάρι(που έκανε τα 4 μικρά),τον καθένα με 2 από τα μικρά, για να ξεκουραστούν λιγάκι!
Γιατί νομίζω πως θα έχουν εξαντληθεί αρκετά μετά από τόσο καιρό!
Δεν θέλω να κάνουν κ άλλη γέννα!
Μπορείτε να μου πείτε αν πρέπει να τους δίνω κάτι(φαγητό ή συμπλήρωμα) μετά την αναπαραγωγή, γιατί δεν θέλω να εξουθενωθούν !! Μου φάνηκε περίεργο που έκανε μόνο 1 αυγό!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο, μία φυσιολογική διατροφή, χωρίς υπερβολές.... με αυγό ή αυγοτροφή, λαχανικά, χορταρικά και άλλα πολλά!  :Happy: 
Επίσης, δίνει καθημερινά μπανάκι, θα την ανακουφίσει πιστεύω πολύ... !!

----------


## despoiki

Μόλις γεννήθηκε το πρώτο πουλάκι!!
Είναι πολύ μικρούλι!! Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά, γιατί οι γονείς είναι πρωτάρηδες!! :Party0016:

----------


## lagreco69

Καλως το δεχτηκες!!! Δεσποινα. 

Με το καλο!! και τα υπολοιπα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Α, είδες!!!  :Happy: 
Μία χαρά τα πάνε!! Άντε με το καλό να σκάσουν και τα υπόλοιπα!!! 

Να σου ζήσουν και να τα χαίρεσαι!!

----------


## despoiki

Και δεύτερο πουλάκι σήμερα..!!! ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Άντε μπράβο!! Με το καλό και όλααα τα άλλα!!!  :Happy: 
Είναι ταϊσμένα τα μικρά;;

----------


## despoiki

Ναι από όσο μπορώ να δω!!

----------


## despoiki

Άλλα 2 μικρά βγήκαν από το αυγό τους σήμερα! Συνολικά *4* ... :Anim 26:

----------


## despoiki

Δείτε πόσο μεγαλώσαμε...: :Happy0065:

----------


## despoiki

Όσον αφορά τα καινούρια μικρά, βρήκα το ένα στην άκρη της φωλιάς! Δεν το κλωσούσανε.. στο τσακ το πρόλαβα κ το έβαλα πιο μέσα!
Φοβάμαι όμως μη γίνει τίποτα, γιατί γενικά μου φαίνονται λίγο άπειρα, δεν είναι σαν τα προηγούμενα :sad:

----------


## Efthimis98

Τα παλιά μικρά είναι τόσο όμορφα!! Πραγματικά... και σε λίγο θα έχουν ολοκληρώσει και το βάψιμο!!!  :Happy: 
Μην ανησυχείς, αφού τα ταΐζουν τότε δεν φοβάσαι τίποτα, εκτός αν για πρωτάρικα τους πέσει πολύ δουλειά με 4 μικρά! Εγώ πιστεύω θα τα καταφέρουν... αλλά να ρίχνεις συχνές πυκνές ματιές!!! 

Να σου ζήσουν, λοιπόν, και με το καλό να βγουν στο κλαρί!!!!!!!!

----------


## despoiki

Άλλα 2 μικρά σήμερα...Δηλαδή *6..* και όλα ταϊσμένα! Πολύ χαίρομαι!! Μακάρι να μην στραβώσει τπτ! :Party0035: 
Από τα παλιά, νομίζω πως το ένα που είναι μπροστά στη φωτογραφία είναι κ αυτό αρσενικό,απλά δεν έχουν πορτοκαλίσει τα μαγουλάκια του ακόμα ::

----------


## Efthimis98

6 μικρά, μπράβο τα θηρία!! Ποιος να το περίμενε!!  :Happy: 
Όλα καλά θα πάνε!!!

Εγώ βλέπω καθαρά δύο αρσενικά, τα άλλα δύο φαίνονται θηλυκά, αλλά αν κοιτάξεις στο στήθος τους έχουν τα δύο μαύρες γραμμούλες.... τι να πω!!!

----------


## despoiki

Ναι, βέβαια δεν είναι όλα δικά τους!! 
5 αυγά ήταν από αυτούς κ 3 από τους άλλους!
Όταν είχα κάνει ωοσκόπηση νομίζω πως είχα δει 2 άσπορα,οπότε μάλλον 6 θα είναι τα πουλάκια! Τώρα αν μετά θα μπορέσω να ξεχωρίσω ποιά είναι δικά τους κ ποιά των άλλων εξαρτάται από τις μεταλλάξεις τους!  :: Ας πάνε όλα καλά κ βλέπουμε... :Happy:

----------


## blackmailer

όλα καλά θα πάνε...μην αγχώνεσαι. Με το καλό να τα δείς γερά και δυνατά όλα τους να γεμίσουν τα κλαράκια στο κλουβάκι...

----------


## despoiki

Τελικά κ τα 4 μικρά είναι αρσενικά κ έτσι αποφάσισα να βάλω όλα τα αρσενικά μαζί κ το θηλυκό μόνο του γιατί το κυνηγάνε όλα κ μαλώνουνε:

----------


## Efthimis98

Τύχη που την έχεις... όλα αρσενικά!!  :Happy: 
Με το καλό καλές νυφούλες... το άλλο το ζευγάρι, όλα καλά;;

----------


## despoiki

'Ασε Ευθύμη 7 μικρά έβγαλα ,κ τα 7 αρσενικά!!! Κ κάνουν κ τόοοοση φασαρία τα άτιμα!
Τα υπόλοιπα είναι 6, κάποια μεγάλωσαν αρκετά,άνοιξαν κ τα ματάκια τους, άλλα κανά δυο είναι λίγο πιο μικρά ακόμη...ελπίζω να μην μεγαλώνουν τα μεγαλύτερα εις βάρος των μικρότερων επειδή ζητάνε περισσότερο φαγητό κ σίγουρα τα ποδοπατάνε λίγο μέσα στη φωλιά!
Μακάρι οι γονείς να τα φροντίσουν εξίσου και σύντομα θα σας βάλω φωτογραφίες!!...κάποια μου φαίνονται πολύ ανοιχτόχρωμα :winky:

----------


## despoiki

Αυτά είναι τα 6 καινούρια μου μικρά: Είναι 3 ανοιχτόχρωμα κ 3 πιο σκούρα!! :Love0001:

----------


## despoiki

Από όσο μπορείτε να δείτε τα 2 ασπρούλια που είναι πιο πίσω έχουν μείνει λίγο πίσω στην ανάπτυξη σε σχέση με τα άλλα...
Λέτε να πρέπει να κάνω τίποτα??
Θυμάμαι στην πρώτη μου γέννα ένα άσπρο πουλάκι που έμενε πίσω στην ανάπτυξη κ τελικά ψώφησε! :Confused0007:

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι τόσο όμορφα όλα τους!!  :Happy:  Να σου ζήσουν και με το καλό στο κλαρί!!
Όλα τους είναι τίγκα στο φαγητό, μπράβο στους γονείς που παρόλο τον μεγάλο αριθμό μικρών καταφέρνουν και τα ταΐζουν...!!  :winky:  Είδες άσκοπα τους "κακολογούσαμε" ότι δεν είναι συνεπείς στις υποχρεώσεις τους...  :: 

Τα ανοιχτόχρωμα θα βγουν πολύ όμορφα, να μου το θυμηθείς!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αν έχεις κρέμα, θα βοηθούσε πάρα πολύ να τα ταΐσεις και εσύ συμπληρωματικά κάποια γεύματα ...

----------


## despoiki

Δεν έχω κρέμα κ επίσης φοβάμαι μήπως στρεσαριστούν οι γονείς αν τα πάρω!!
Ευχαριστώ Ευθύμη!! Μάλλον βγήκαν οι κόρες :winky:  αυτή τη φορά!!

----------


## Efthimis98

'Οι κόρες, ή ίσως να είναι παιδιά του ζευγαριού που κλωσά...

----------


## despoiki

Ορίστε μια καινούρια φωτογραφία των 6 μικρών:

----------


## lagreco69

Με το καλο!!!! να σου κλαρωσουν Δεσποινα.

----------


## despoiki

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!  :Happy: 

Ο πίσω μικρούλης γύρισε πλευρά και είδα πως έχει μαύρο μάγουλο... ::  Παράξενο!

----------


## lagreco69

Μεταλλαξη ειναι .. Black Faced. 

Zebra Finch:  Χρωματικές Μεταλλάξεις. 

Black Faced Zebra Finch - Αναζήτηση Google

----------


## despoiki

Ναι το ξέρω :winky: !!
Απλά δεν το περίμενα γιατί οι γονείς δεν έχουν καμία σχέση.
Λογικά και οι δύο γονείς φέρουν τη μετάλλαξη για να εκφραστεί το γονίδιο? ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφα Δέσποινα, αλλά άκρη δεν θα βγάλεις!! Έχουν διαφορετικές μεταλλάξεις όλα, και σε άλλες τόσες είναι φορείς!! Πάντως αυτό είναι και ενδιαφέρον, γιατί δεν ξέρεις τι χρώματος ή μετάλλαξης, συνδυασμό μετάλλαξης θα πάρεις!!  :Happy: 
Με το καλό στο κλαρί...!!

Δημήτρη, μία διόρθωση, είναι Black Cheek και τόσο τα αρσενικά, όσο και τα θηλυκά έχουν μαύρα μάγουλα.  :winky:  Παρόλα αυτά, τα θηλυκά δεν έχουν μαύρο στο στήθος, ούτε γραμμώσεις, αλλά δεν φέρουν και βούλες!! Αυτό που λες Δημήτρη εσύ είναι Black Face, αλλά είναι άλλη μετάλλαξη... αν προσέξεις, μπορεί να συνυπάρχει και με Black Cheek. Αν προσέξεις τα Black Face έχουν μαύρο αντί για λευκό ανάμεσα στο ράμφος και το "δάκρυ" !! Δες ένα κοντινό!!  :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

Νομιζω' οτι μονο ο ενας χρειαζεται να φερει το γονιδιο. 

Αβυσσος! το dna.

----------


## Efthimis98

Η μετάλλαξη Black Cheek είναι υπολειπόμενη, άρα χρειάζεται να υπάρχουν δύο πουλιά που είναι φορείς (στην περίπτωση σου)!! Άρα, έτσι εκφράστηκε η μετάλλαξη... τώρα γιατί έχει από το ένα μάγουλο μόνο χρώμα, θα δείξει όταν μεγαλώσει!!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

> Νομιζω' οτι μονο ο ενας χρειαζεται να φερει το γονιδιο. 
> 
> Αβυσσος! το dna.


Αυτό που λες Δημήτρη, είναι για το Black Faced Zebra Finch... που όντως είναι κυρίαρχη μετάλλαξη, άρα χρειάζεται να την φέρει μόνο ένα από τα πουλιά!!  :Happy:

----------


## despoiki

Και μια σημερινή:

----------


## despoiki

Ο μικρός με τα μαύρα μάγουλα βγήκε έξω για πρώτη φορά!
Νομίζω πως είναι κ lightback!!
Γίνεται lightback με black cheek??

----------


## Efthimis98

Πόσο γρήγορα μεγαλώνουν βρε Δέσποινα!!  :Happy: 
Είναι πολύ όμορφα, αλλά ο φωτισμός δεν βοηθάει καθόλου, μιας και αλλοιώνονται τα χρώματα!!

----------


## antonisveria

κουκλακια ολα....

----------


## Efthimis98

Δέσποινα, πως είναι τα μικρά;;;
Μας τα στέρησες βρε τόσο καιρό....  ::

----------


## despoiki

Γεια σας παιδιά, έχω καιρό να μιλήσω για τα μικρά μου, είναι αλήθεια!
Όλα είναι μια χαρά!! :Happy0064: Τελικά από τα τελευταία βγήκαν: 3 θηλυκά: 2 CFW, κ 1 fawn split bc
                                                                       και   : 3 αρσενικά: 1 lightback bc, 1 fawn k 1 αρχέγονο. :: 
Δυστυχώς έληξε ο λογαριασμός μου στο imageshack για αυτό δεν βάζω φωτογραφίες!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μία χαρά...!!  :Happy:  Να σου ζήσουν και να τα χαίρεσαι!!  :winky: 
Μπορείς να κάνεις λογαριασμό είτε στο photobucket και στο imgur!!

----------


## kostas0206

> Γεια σας παιδιά, έχω καιρό να μιλήσω για τα μικρά μου, είναι αλήθεια!
> Όλα είναι μια χαρά!!Τελικά από τα τελευταία βγήκαν: 3 θηλυκά: 2 CFW, κ 1 fawn split bc
>                                                                        και   : 3 αρσενικά: 1 lightback bc, 1 fawn k 1 αρχέγονο.
> Δυστυχώς έληξε ο λογαριασμός μου στο imageshack για αυτό δεν βάζω φωτογραφίες!!


Πωπω!!
Να σου ζησουν Δεσποινα! Να ειναι παντα γερα!!

Ασε και εμενα εληξε ο λογαριασμος...
Οπως σου ειπε ο Ευθυμης κανε εγγραφη στο phtobucket ή στο Imgur...

----------


## despoiki

Ορίστε μία παλιά!!
Όταν τα πουλακια ήταν μικρά!

----------


## despoiki

Ακόμα μία... :Happy0064: 
5 από τα 6 μικρά!


Πώς σας φαίνονται???

Θα βγάλω κ καμια πιο πρόσφατη να σας δείξω...να δείτε πόσο μεγάλωσαν!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Π-Α-Ν-Ε-Μ-Ο-Ρ-Φ-Α !!! Να σου ζήσουν Δέσποινα !!  :Happy: 
Όποτε θέλεις και μπορείς, βάλε μας να τα καμαρώσουμε μεγάλα!!!  :winky:

----------


## blackmailer

καλά έχω τρελαθεί....είναι υπέροχα!!! ζηλεύωωωωωω!!!! είναι τόσο ωραία έτσι που είναι όλα μαζί παρεούλα στην πατήθρα!!! να σου ζήσουν!!!

----------


## despoiki

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!!
Μακάρι να είναι πάντα γερά τα μικράκια μου!!
Τα θέλω *ΟΛΑ* αλλά δυστυχώς λόγω έλλειψης χώρου σκέφτομαι να δώσω μερικά :Love0063:

----------


## blackmailer

θα υιοθετούσα ευχαρίστως στην παρέα μου 1-2 αλλά τι να το κάνεις που είμαι στην άλλη άκρη της Ελλάδας; χαχα!!! Να φανταστώ εκεί πάνω που είσαι εσύ τα έχεις συνέχεια εσωτερικά ε;

----------


## despoiki

Ναι είσαι λίγο μακριά..χαχα!!
Τώρα που φτιάχνει ο καιρός τα βγάζω και λίγες ώρες στο μπαλκόνι, μόνο τη μέρα φυσικά!
Το χειμώνα τα έχω μέσα συνέχεια... :: 
Έχω φάει κόλλημα με τα parrotlet τον τελευταίο καιρό. ******

----------


## blackmailer

κι εγώ τον τελευταίο μήνα έχω διαβάσει ότι κυκλοφορεί για τα παπαγαλάκια αυτά.   ************* *******

----------


## despoiki

Παιδιά νομίζω πως ένα από τα μικρά έχει αχώνευτους σπόρους στα κόπρανα, κ είναι κακοδιάθετο, τι να κάνω??

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Δεσποινα. 

Γιατί ο χρόνος δεν είναι μόνο χρήμα.

----------


## despoiki

Λοιπόν, δεν έχω φωτογραφική κ δεν μπορώ να βάλω φώτο!
Τα σποράκια είναι γνωστής εταιρείας, τους τα δίνω πολύ καιρό!δεν άλλαξε κάτι!
Νεράκι τους βάζω κάθε μέρα ή μέρα παρά μέρα.
Είναι φουσκωμένο κ κοιμάται εδώ κ 2 μέρες, από τη μέρα που το χώρισα από τα άλλα κ το έβαλα μαζί με 1 αδερφάκι του σε ένα μικρό κλουβάκι!
Καθαρίζω τα κλουβιά 1 φορα την εβδομάδα συνήθως.Τις περισσότερες ώρες τα έχω μέσα, κ μόνο λίγο τα βγάζω στο μπαλκόνι το μεσημεράκι!
Πρώτη φορά μου τυχαίνει αυτό! Διάβασα ότι πιθανόν να οφείλεται σε Ε.coli ή μύκητες.Ισχύει?? Πρέπει να του δώσω καμία αντιβίωση?

----------


## jk21

Δεσποινα εννοεις οτι φουσκωσε μετα τον αποχωρισμο απο τους γονεις; οταν το εβγαλες ετρωγε μονο του σπορους; παρατηρησες οτι τρωει και χωνευει κανονικα και στο νεο χωρο; ποσων ημερων εφυγε απο τους γονεις ;

----------


## despoiki

Είναι 2,5 μηνών το πουλάκι! Τώρα το έβγαλα,πριν 3 μέρες! Κ αφού το έβγαλα κ μετά παρατήρησα ότι φουσκώνει!
Α επίσης παρατήρησα ότι δεν βγάζει τα τσόφλια από τους σπόρους,μάλλον τους καταπίνει ολόκληρους!

----------


## jk21

αυτο περιμενα να κανει ,αλλα το περιμενα να το κανει ,λογω αποχωρισμου απο τους γονεις σε μικροτερη ηλικια .Δεν εξηγειται ομως να μην ξερει σε αυτη την ηλικια και να μην ετρωγε τοσο καιρο ,παρα μονο στη μοναδικη περιπτωση που την περνουσε με αυγοτροφη και με ταισμα σπορων  απο τον γονιο του ,μεχρι και τωρα ,κατι που θα το εβλεπες και ειναι πολυ σπανιο ...


απο την αλλη ,ακομα και λοιμωξη να εχει ,δεν δικαιολογειται να μην μασα το σπορο και να τον κατεβαζει ετσι ,εκτος αν εντος του στοματος ,υπαρχει φλεγμονη 
Κανε ελεγχο εσωτερικα του στοματος αν ειναι ροζουλι ή με λευκοκιτρινα στιγματα 

Δωσε αρκετη αυγοτροφη διαθεσιμη και παρατηρησε αν τρωει 

Αναλογα με το τι θα δεις ,θα πουμε αυριο για πιθανη αντιβιωση (αν χρειασθει ,θα ψαξεις σε κτηνιατρικα για την cosumix ,εκτος αν εχεις απο παλιοτερα bactrimel γιατι δεν εισαγεται πια ) με παραλληλη κοκκιδιοστατικη δραση ή nystamycin για μυκητες ή τιποτα απο τα δυο

----------


## despoiki

Του βάζω αυγό και το τρωει κανονικά!Μάλιστα ζωήρεψε και δεν φουσκώνει άλλο!

----------


## jk21

συνεχισε να δινεις ,αλλα θελω να δω την κοιλια του και να κανεις ελεγχο στο στομα  ,ετσι κι αλλιως .Αυτο δειχνει ειτε οτι δεν εμαθε ποτε να τρωει σπορους και απλα πεινουσε στο φουλ ,αφου δεν τους χωνευε ή οτι εχει candida και η ληψη μαλακης τροφης ,δεν το ενοχλει στη καταποση

----------


## blackmailer

Δεσποινα τι κανει το μικρουλι σου που ηταν αρρωστουλι; εγινε καλα; τρωει πλεον κανονικα τα σπορακια του;

----------

